# Doxa



## mylo

I think I want a Doxa but don't know which one (they nearly all look the same!). I think I also only want one previously enjoyed. I know that the limited edition thing is a bit of a joke with Doxa. All advice gratefully received.


----------



## Guest

mylo said:


> I think I want a Doxa but don't know which one (they nearly all look the same!). I think I also only want one previously enjoyed. I know that the limited edition thing is a bit of a joke with Doxa. All advice gratefully received.


Great watches mate ,get your dosh ready to hand ,they come up often ,you just got to be quick :lol:


----------



## mjolnir

I've always liked the look of the Sub1000 Professional. It seems to be the right shape and size for me (without having actually tried one on). The original 300 is the looker of the group imo though.

I believe Rich has quite a collection of them and can probably provide more feedback than anyone.


----------



## michaelh

mjolnir said:


> I believe Rich has quite a collection of them and can probably provide more feedback than anyone.


And some pics please Rich. 

Love Doxa's just wish i could afford one.


----------



## Stuart Davies

Hello Miles.

This is my SUB 750T Prof which i just love.

It has the work-horse ETA 28245-2 cal. movement which is nice and robust and depite the slagging off Doxa gets on other forums I think this is one of the best watches I've got.

Idealy I would like an original SUB 300 from the 60's but this one is just fine


----------



## crazysurfkid

Strange, i've always liked the omega Seamaster - but when you see it next to the other watches shown it looks pityfully poor. The Doxa i LOVE but the omega to its left is very nice. Which model is it?



Stuart Davies said:


> Hello Miles.
> 
> This is my SUB 750T Prof which i just love.
> 
> It has the work-horse ETA 28245-2 cal. movement which is nice and robust and depite the slagging off Doxa gets on other forums I think this is one of the best watches I've got.
> 
> Idealy I would like an original SUB 300 from the 60's but this one is just fine


----------



## mylo

Stuart,

I definitely want an orange face and the 750 seems to appeal to me the most. I've got the same SMP as below in your photo so that was nice to see. A vintage piece would definitely appeal.


----------



## Alas

although case shape is very similar there have been a few changes recently with the 1000, 5000 and now the 800. I still like the 750 case shape myself which (as with most doxas) has the Sharkhunter, Pro, Searambler and Caribbean variants. Within that group comes the GMT's which are superb.

Both the vintage Doxas and the reissues such as the 300's are def. different so best to check out Dr Petes site which will give you a great amount of info.

Dr Petes

Here is my GMT to show how different they can be.

Alasdair


----------



## Zephod

And here is mine Sub750T Caribbean


----------



## Toshi

michaelh said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Rich has quite a collection of them and can probably provide more feedback than anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> And some pics please Rich.
Click to expand...

Yes, I like Doxa 

The company gets a bad wrap (and quite rightly IMO) but the watches are well made and very cool. I sold a couple this year but still have a few left.....

750T Sharkhunter. My first Doxa and one of the few watches I've bought new. Still probably my favourite










750T Searambler. This is a stunning watch in the steel - pictures don't do the dial justice










600T T-Graph 2005. This is a big heavy watch, but I like big & heavy :wink2:










300T Pro Seahunter. The orange dialled 300T Sub was discontinued in 1977, but in 2002 Doxa re-released the 300T. A year later they released the Seahunter edition to commemorate Clive Cussler's book "The Seahunters", which chronicled the adventures of his National Underwater and Marine Agency (NUMA) team searching for and discovering old wrecks.










750T Divingstar. This was an edition of 20 watches sold exclusively through Doxa's AD in the Cayman Islands. Chronometer spec. One of the truly rare Doxa subs










TBC....


----------



## Toshi

and one more. Probably my favourite.....

300T Searambler from 1969...with the Conquistador movement....










I know they get a bad press regarding the "Limited Edition" status of just about every watch they release, but in reality some are pretty rare. It was announced when the 750T was released that there would be a maximum of 5000 cases, but in reality they sold just over 3000. The case was discontinued earlier this year and Doxa announced final numbers of each model, with some surprising results. The Pro (orange dial) was by far the most popular with 2000 sold (plus 100 COSC certified versions) while the Searambler only sold 100 :huh: .

Doxa's official breakdown of 750T watches produced:

2000 Professional (inc Clive Cussler & Dirk Pitt versions)

350 Sharkhunter (50 with white minute hand & 300 with orange minute hand)

300 Military Sharkhunter (PVD case & bracelet)

250 Caribbean

100 Searamblers

100 Professional COSC

100 other COSC variants (Caribbean / Searambler / Sharkhunter)

20 Military Professional

20 COSC Divingstar

Case size is down to personal preference of course, but for me (8" wrists) I love the size of the 750T case. It's large, but the cushion case is beautifully balanced and along with the bead of rice bracelet makes it one of the most comfortable watches to wear. The 1000T is smaller (with a slightly domes xtal) but for me the lack of orange minute hand on the Sharkhunter & Caribbean models ruin it for me.

Price wise Doxa are expensive new IMO, especially with the exchange rate the way it is vs. US$. They are a good buy on the pre-loved market though, and you'll get a good example of the 750T for Â£850 or there about. One thing to be wary of though, Doxa recently changed their "transferrable warranty" so now it's only transferrable once :blink: which means if you're the third owner they won't honor the warranty - another great example of why Doxa have such a poor rep for customer service <_<


----------



## mylo

That's a nice collection. I think there was a LE Clive Cussler on the TZ the other week.


----------



## michaelh

Toshi said:


> TBC....


Come on then Rich. I want to see more  of what i cant have :cry2:

EDIT: scrap that. You have :lol: P.C. didnt load


----------



## Stuart Davies

Hello Michael and Crazysurfkid

The two either side of the Doxa and the SMP300 in my picture is a 'Watchco' Omega Seamaster 300 on the left and a reissued Certina DS3 1000M with modified handset and datewheel on the right...both previously owned by Toshi...but sadly I've let the Certina go now. 



















Rich - that's quite interesting about the sales statistics of the 750 - how did you find out about that if you don't mind me asking? And if only 2000 750T Prof's were sold it's strange and pretty random that mine is numbed in the 4000's tho' :huh:

Cheers S


----------



## Toshi

Stuart Davies said:


> Rich - that's quite interesting about the sales statistics of the 750 - how did you find out about that if you don't mind me asking? And if only 2000 750T Prof's were sold it's strange and pretty random that mine is numbed in the 4000's tho' :huh:


There had always been a certain level of frustration within the Doxa owners that it was never known how many of each variant were made. Doxa made up batches of watches from the 5000 cases as and when they needed to (which is why the Searambler was sold out and then 6 months later back in stock), and so couldn't provide figures until the case was either totally sold out or discontinued. Once they discontinued the case, and sold the last of them, after much pressure they released official figures (as quoted above) on the Doxa forum (a couple of months ago).

The figures were met with a degree of surprise. Firstly that only just over 3000 cases had been sold (Doxa cited the launch of the 1000T and 5000T as the reason for ceasing production. They said sales of the 750T had slowed to a level where it was not financially viable to keep it in the line-up because buyers were choosing the other cases :huh: ). Second, it was amazing so few Searamblers and Sharkhunters were sold, and also that of the 350 Sharkhunters sold 50 of them had the "rare" white minute hand (I don't think people expected so many "White Sharks" had been produced).

As for case numbers, they were never numbered in order of production, and the numbering was completely random. We knew this, which is why everyone was keen for Doxa to "come clean" about how many had been produced.


----------



## Stuart Davies

Cool - thanks very much for that Rich...that clears up a lot of confusion for quite a few Doxa owners here on the forum no doubt


----------



## michaelh

Stuart Davies said:


> Hello Michael
> 
> left and a reissued Certina DS3 1000M with modified handset and datewheel on the right...both previously owned by Toshi...but sadly I've let the Certina go now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers S


That is the one i meant in the PM. Why did i say on the right :lol: Lovely watch :wub:


----------



## mrteatime

Toshi said:


> and one more. Probably my favourite.....
> 
> 300T Searambler from 1969...with the Conquistador movement....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they get a bad press regarding the "Limited Edition" status of just about every watch they release, but in reality some are pretty rare. It was announced when the 750T was released that there would be a maximum of 5000 cases, but in reality they sold just over 3000. The case was discontinued earlier this year and Doxa announced final numbers of each model, with some surprising results. The Pro (orange dial) was by far the most popular with 2000 sold (plus 100 COSC certified versions) while the Searambler only sold 100 :huh: .
> 
> Doxa's official breakdown of 750T watches produced:
> 
> 2000 Professional (inc Clive Cussler & Dirk Pitt versions)
> 
> 350 Sharkhunter (50 with white minute hand & 300 with orange minute hand)
> 
> 300 Military Sharkhunter (PVD case & bracelet)
> 
> 250 Caribbean
> 
> 100 Searamblers
> 
> 100 Professional COSC
> 
> 100 other COSC variants (Caribbean / Searambler / Sharkhunter)
> 
> 20 Military Professional
> 
> 20 COSC Divingstar
> 
> Case size is down to personal preference of course, but for me (8" wrists) I love the size of the 750T case. It's large, but the cushion case is beautifully balanced and along with the bead of rice bracelet makes it one of the most comfortable watches to wear. The 1000T is smaller (with a slightly domes xtal) but for me the lack of orange minute hand on the Sharkhunter & Caribbean models ruin it for me.
> 
> Price wise Doxa are expensive new IMO, especially with the exchange rate the way it is vs. US$. They are a good buy on the pre-loved market though, and you'll get a good example of the 750T for Â£850 or there about. One thing to be wary of though, Doxa recently changed their "transferrable warranty" so now it's only transferrable once :blink: which means if you're the third owner they won't honor the warranty - another great example of why Doxa have such a poor rep for customer service <_<


orange eh???? who would have thought that?????


----------



## PhilM

Dam this place, this thread is going to cost me money from my 2009 budget as I really want a Doxa now after seeing this little lot :bb:


----------



## Toshi

PhilM said:


> Dam this place, this thread is going to cost me money from my 2009 budget as I really want a Doxa now after seeing this little lot :bb:


here you go Phil - just for you :tongue2:


----------



## TraserH3

Sorry to grave dig abit here but I've not read any adverse stuff about doxa online. What were you refering to? I'm just interested as I'm a big doxa fan and might replace my 750T pro with a 800Ti.


----------



## mrteatime

TraserH3 said:


> Sorry to grave dig abit here but I've not read any adverse stuff about doxa online. What were you refering to? I'm just interested as I'm a big doxa fan and might replace my 750T pro with a 800Ti.


someone else will come along later and maybe able to point you in the right direction.....but there was a right ding dong, and some not very nice comments on another forum about doxa and its customer service......


----------



## Toshi

TraserH3 said:


> Sorry to grave dig abit here but I've not read any adverse stuff about doxa online. What were you refering to? I'm just interested as I'm a big doxa fan and might replace my 750T pro with a 800Ti.


Really? Then you need to do some reading. Doxa are legendary for their poor customer service I'm afraid


----------



## Alas

Toshi said:


> TraserH3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to grave dig abit here but I've not read any adverse stuff about doxa online. What were you refering to? I'm just interested as I'm a big doxa fan and might replace my 750T pro with a 800Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Then you need to do some reading. Doxa are legendary for their poor customer service I'm afraid
Click to expand...

Agreed - even when they try to improve it they usually shoot themselves in the foot. :lol: Shame as I'm still a huge fan of the watches :tongue2:


----------



## Toshi

Alas said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TraserH3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to grave dig abit here but I've not read any adverse stuff about doxa online. What were you refering to? I'm just interested as I'm a big doxa fan and might replace my 750T pro with a 800Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Then you need to do some reading. Doxa are legendary for their poor customer service I'm afraid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed - even when they try to improve it they usually shoot themselves in the foot. :lol: Shame as I'm still a huge fan of the watches :tongue2:
Click to expand...

Me too. and I like the look of the new Searambler T-Graph, but I can't bring myself to buy another


----------



## Alas

Toshi said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TraserH3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to grave dig abit here but I've not read any adverse stuff about doxa online. What were you refering to? I'm just interested as I'm a big doxa fan and might replace my 750T pro with a 800Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Then you need to do some reading. Doxa are legendary for their poor customer service I'm afraid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed - even when they try to improve it they usually shoot themselves in the foot. :lol: Shame as I'm still a huge fan of the watches :tongue2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. and I like the look of the new Searambler T-Graph, but I can't bring myself to buy another
Click to expand...

I think you need to buy that watch Rich as a type of therapy. What to do is send me your DS to look after so you don't over stimulate your watch glands. :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## gregory

I desperately want a Doxa!!

Good pedigree too, seen pictured on Mr. Cousteau and his merry bunch of friends back in the day.


----------



## Nalu

Toshi said:


> Me too. and I like the look of the new Searambler T-Graph, but I can't bring myself to buy another


Same here, and now with talk of a 1000 SR there is one more reason not to by the SR TG.


----------



## TraserH3

gregory said:


> I desperately want a Doxa!!
> 
> Good pedigree too, seen pictured on Mr. Cousteau and his merry bunch of friends back in the day.


I'm extremely happy with mine. Both the 750T and 800Ti are excellent.

I assume most people have imported thiers from the states or is there a EU dealer?

My sights are on a 1000T sharky/TUSA or a 750T SR/Sharky.


----------



## michalko82

Timetraveller said:


> mylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I want a Doxa but don't know which one (they nearly all look the same!). I think I also only want one previously enjoyed. I know that the limited edition thing is a bit of a joke with Doxa. All advice gratefully received.
> 
> 
> 
> Great watches mate ,get your dosh ready to hand ,they come up often ,you just got to be quick :lol:
Click to expand...

Doxa is the best watch I ever had....but there is one problem...one Doxa is not enough 

So I am still looking for a GMT one( Sharkie or Caribbean) ...I've got Omega, Tag but Doxa wins.


----------



## michalko82

Just sent my 300T for an overhaul. Can't wait to get it back...3 weeks to go. ( I didn't get DOXA SA involved)

Still looking for a GMT (Sharkie or Caribbean)...If you decide to let one go give me a shout )


----------

